# Crystal Beach Hammerhead



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Dirty water, bad sargassum and ripping current. Only had one run today but it was worth the work!



















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice Scallop.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Damnit nice fish!! We saw yall setting up as we passed by. We aoaked a few rods but it was brutal. Glad yall got a good run. 

Get a length??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice Hammer dude!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Hell of a fish!!! I didn't even bother with running long lines, I didn't have a tall rack with me today and didn't even wanna bother with the seaweed. Glad it paid off for y'all though!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

For sure a thrill of victory wtg .Way to go.Nice report.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Damnit nice fish!! We saw yall setting up as we passed by. We aoaked a few rods but it was brutal. Glad yall got a good run.
> 
> Get a length??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


85"


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

How far out did you drop?


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Fishingmatt said:


> How far out did you drop?


All our drops were 500+ yds


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice Hammer dude! Is that yellow yak a frenzy? If so do you like it? I was there just west of Rollover today. Seaweed was manageable and the surf was easy to yak. We soaked 4 baits all day with no luck.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it just me or are y'all seeing more hammers this year? A little new to shark fishing but been reading and studying it for years. Just seems like this year I am seeing a lot of post with hammers?
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Great fish! Always good to see different species than the normals being caught up here on the upper texas coast.

Just as a side note I hope it was released in good condition, scalloped hammerheads are now on the US endangered species act as of a few weeks ago. Technically not this stock of them but id say conservation is a concern. 

Makes me want to get out there more though!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

CootHammer said:


> Nice Hammer dude! Is that yellow yak a frenzy? If so do you like it? I was there just west of Rollover today. Seaweed was manageable and the surf was easy to yak. We soaked 4 baits all day with no luck.


Yellow yak is a OK YakBoard.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Blueshoes said:


> Great fish! Always good to see different species than the normals being caught up here on the upper texas coast.
> 
> Just as a side note I hope it was released in good condition, scalloped hammerheads are now on the US endangered species act as of a few weeks ago. Technically not this stock of them but id say conservation is a concern.
> 
> Makes me want to get out there more though!


Always release our sharks with the exception of the occasional small blacktip for the grill.
Use a bolt cutter to cut the hook shanks so they can easily shake it when released.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

We caught probably 7 or 8 small hammers on Friday. All were between 25-30". First ones I have ever caught. And these were not bonnets...caught plenty of them before.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for a great detailed report and photo's. I like your fishing rig! Oh, What was the bait of choice?


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

troutless said:


> Thanks for a great detailed report and photo's. I like your fishing rig! Oh, What was the bait of choice?


I hate to even admit it but I caught it on a horse mullet. I never use mullet but that's all I could catch in the surf.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That's what I do match the hatch, Put out some baits rods and fish with what I catch.


----------



## oxxy513 (Jul 23, 2013)

nice hammer bud, I'll be out in crystal beach this Sat maybe Fri night. Hope the conditions are good.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

We'll be there Saturday. If you see us stop by and say hi..


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Nice Scallop.


Thats not a scallop. Thats a greater. Congrats om yalls catch


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

BCSurf said:


> Thats not a scallop. Thats a greater. Congrats om yalls catch


 I think your right. In the picture the front edge of head looked curved like a scallop, but I just looked at the pelvic fin and its curved on the rear edge like a greater.


----------

